# What is the best Emulsion Remover?



## tukmol (Sep 11, 2009)

what is the best remover of emulsion!? 
Im so sick of this.. i cant remove my Emulsion fully...
i do used a Thiner and a Zonrox...hehehe


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You'll get about as many answers as there are removers.

Just get some where you buy your emulsion. If that doesn't work to your liking, move on to another brand.


----------



## parthenon09 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thinner can lead to stencil hardening, which can keep where you applied the thinner emulsion remover resistant. This happends when you have photopolymer emulsions and use strong solvents which thinners can be. If you are using a strong thinner, then get used to the self abuse. Try a friendlier inkdegradent and press wash.


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

I just can't help keep quiet.
You know.... Joe is right that there's so many emulsion removers it can be dizzying, and sometimes you just have to try another.

What's vendorly(?) rude is that ALL these products have the same active ingredient. 
The confusion of performance is confounded by the overkill offering of a score of different concentrations or "special" additives that supposedly enhance the experience.

It's that variation which effects usage techniques and makes some seem to work better than others for different people.
Also, manufacturers directions for use rarely discuss the variable of emuslions used, how processed and cleaned, as P9 suggested.

The chemical is Sodium Metaperiodate (dry)/ Periodic Acid (solution).

-don't let it dry on the screen.
-try to work it into the surface with a brush before reclaiming to see if it's working.
-use a pressure sprayer for final stencil removal.
-spray from bottom up to not dilute areas to next be stripped.

You can buy it as a 1:1, 1:2, 1:4, 1:10, 1:30, 1:50......did I miss some?

Shoot out at the washbooth corral......


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

I can't speek on any others, but I've had great results with Albatross SRC. I mixed 4:1 water:src, in a spray bottle. Sprayed on, rubbed with rag, let sit for a minute, sprayed out with garden hose. Couple tough spots, just hit them again with rag.


----------



## tukmol (Sep 11, 2009)

hmm.. thanks a lot guys!! thats help


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

Strip-e-doo from Franmar is what I have settled on. It has no noxious odors and cuts the emulsion very quick.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

SK 100 Emulsion Remover Concentrate, SMP powder. Will eat through waterbased emulsion that has been hardened with a chemical hardener in seconds. We bought a few pounds of this stuff about 6 months ago, dumped one jar into the dip tank, and have been using the other in our reclaiming bottle when we don't have time to soak in the tank and for oversize screen cleaning, and we still have a lb or so left.


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

easiway easistrip works great


----------



## drunkswithapress (Jan 15, 2009)

I use Ulano QTX Photopolymer Emulsion and i remove my emulsion using ordinary household bleach. But as said before, do not let this dry on the screen. If it is stubborn and doesn't want to come out, try the car wash...


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

drunkswithapress said:


> I use Ulano QTX Photopolymer Emulsion and i remove my emulsion using ordinary household bleach. But as said before, do not let this dry on the screen. If it is stubborn and doesn't want to come out, try the car wash...


 
i would consider using the easiway easistrip to remove the emulsion. bleach is too harsh on the mesh and it can cause it to break down quicker than it should.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Get a dip tank and use easi-way or any other one step solution- and save the headaches.


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

bleach is bad news deffinitly will ruin the mesh and frames


----------



## mac_bl (Aug 4, 2008)

I prefer that way to remove emulsion fully:
first i spray screen from print side then rotate the screen and spray it from squeegee side
next i rotate the screen again and brush the print side and i spray it again, next i brush squeegee side and spray it then i wait for 2 minutes to ler remover melt emulsion
after that i brush print side again and then i remove emulsion fully and easily using vacum cleaner
it really works great and leaves no ghost from emulsion


----------



## tukmol (Sep 11, 2009)

wahhhh... so sick!! anyway, thanks guys... that helps...^_^


----------



## Paulie73 (Jul 24, 2009)

Try using a higher pressure water cleaner as well


----------

